# EBT in LA



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Just came across this link and thought it was interesting.. A few Wal Marts in Louisiana were having glitches and the ebt cards didn't have balances. When word got around that they had NO LIMITS on their cards. The ghetto hounds came full force. It was worse than black Friday they said.. One of the guys said it was 'human nature" to do it. Maybe for the "assholes of society". They knew they were doing wrong and I hope it catches up with them..

Hell, maybe it was another "test".

Here is the link.
Food Stamp Glitch Leaves Walmart Shelves Bare: ?Like a Tornado Had Came Through? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw that, and was in (almost) disbelief. One police officer said people were taking 8 to 10 carts out for themselves. By 9pm, when the glitch was fixed, people abandoned carts full of groceries wherever they were in the store. Those poor workers, having to go through carts left full of groceries. And in what world can somebody think it's okay to literally steal huge amounts of food, all because their EBT cards don't have a limit. You'd hope that people would know better.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, you did see what kind of people were doin it... I couldn't imagine how long it would take to put it all back. Not to mention how much of it went bad for sitting out..


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Doesn't surprise me, just makes me sick though.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Behold the future..

And behold Obama voters.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't want to hear any race baiters hating on Wal Mart any longer. They tried to go above and beyond and got screwed for their efforts. I don't know of any other merchant that made the same offer.

One frigging day without their precious taxpayer provided cards and they disintegrate in to a greedy mess. We are so doomed.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They said they 'Didn't want the children to go hungry." If these worthless members of society are going to 'starve' if they miss one day of shopping.. Let em starve. It will rid the gene pool of some worthless thugs.. It's just too bad they wont starve if they miss one or two meals!

This was just ONE day like this. Imagine a week or month or more like this and NO food or funds available. How do you think they would act then? Time to rid the world of some worthless air breathers..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I KNOW it'll never happen because it wouldn't be the pampering, politically correct thing to do (_MAKE ME PUKE!!!_), but I'm SURE the gubmint food stamp program is able to tell how much was over charged on each card. So simple answer: "You or any direct relation to you will receive NO government assistance until the excess amount you claimed has been recouped from benefits that would have been received." To make this more clear. You stole $1,000 worth of hand outs (groceries) you knew you weren't supposed to get. So until you and your family pay it back through not getting any more money handed out to you... _Hope that stuff you stole lasts!!!_ 

And by the way... If you stole over fifty bucks more than your normal allowance. Your off ALL gubmint assistance for the rest of your life, and will be charged for Conspiracy to defraud the US government.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I KNOW it'll never happen because it wouldn't be the pampering, politically correct thing to do (_MAKE ME PUKE!!!_), but I'm SURE the gubmint food stamp program is able to tell how much was over charged on each card. So simple answer: "You or any direct relation to you will receive NO government assistance until the excess amount you claimed has been recouped from benefits that would have been received." To make this more clear. You stole $1,000 worth of hand outs (groceries) you knew you weren't supposed to get. So until you and your family pay it back through not getting any more money handed out to you... _Hope that stuff you stole lasts!!!_
> 
> And by the way... If you stole over fifty bucks more than your normal allowance. Your off ALL gubmint assistance for the rest of your life, and will be charged with fraud.


What do you want to bet that A) walmart gets paid for all the loot and B) those who walked out with the loot don't get penalized in any sort of way? I wouldn't bet against those two, even with good odds.

Anything else would just be wrong and race-is. /sarc.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The same ones that did this are the same ones out dealing drugs and popping out babies to collect more money.. I just don't get it, they collect MORE for every baby they can produce. A LOT of them get pregnant as a CAREER!! More babies=more money. The majority of them couldn't tell you who da baby daddy is.. It should be the other way around, they should be penalized if you are on welfare if they have babies.. What a ****ed up system. These cock suckers go out and drive brand new Escalades, wear more gold than Liberace and spend TONS of money on shoes,electronics and hair weaves and WE pay for their ****ing rent and food!! I WISH the system would go down for just a few months at least.. The ones that didn't starve, we would be able to shoot for trying to steal our stuff... That just MIGHT put a dent in the welfare waste..

The governments answer to policing on welfare fraud is it would cost too much money.. How much would they save if they cracked down though? I would bet it is a pretty penny!! God forbid we offend a career welfare recipient. I mean come on, we have people on welfare for GENERATIONS!! They teach the next generation how to milk the system and so on..


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope every single one of them are arrested for theft.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Hope every single one of them are arrested for theft.


I agree.. I don't think ANY of them will be prosecuted.. That is part of the problem though. They don't want people to yell racism so they do nothing. That on the other hand tells these douchebag ********* Pieces of cow dung that they can get away with it. So the next time they will just do it again..

Personally, I would like for them to have every last piece of government handout taken away and fend for themselves for a while.. People here in the US think that they are poor or are hungry.. There are VERY few here that I would consider hungry..They might not be able to eat ribeye a few times a month. But you can bet your ass they are eating.. If not, tough shit!! Go out and get a ****ing job like the rest of us!! For the few that really need it. Like the single mother ALREADY working 2 jobs or someone that is REALLY disabled. I am all for helping out.. Just not the CAREER welfare recipient.. I would just like to see EVERY one of them just drop over dead..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would hope that the guilty would be somehow punished, If my bank messes up and deposits someone elses money in my account, and I spend it, I still owe it back. I am positive someone will pay, US TAXPAYERS, but as far as punishing the greedy individuals, I dont know..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The names and addresses of all the people who stole should be released on public news each day for a week. Problem solved.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I read the article, wow!
The system glitches and cards don't show a limit, so the store manager, being a nice guy let the EBT shoppers continue shopping figuring they would honor their card limits. 
When they announced the glitch was fixed and their limits were back to showing they simply walked away from loaded carts leaving the employees to restock the shelves.
That is messed up on several levels...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It appears WalMart has a policy for such situations where they will allow EBT purchases up to $50. The state EBT office has already stated WalMart is on the hook for the overcharges since they made the decision to allow the purchases.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, some on duty manager just got axed..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A prime example of which citizens of our country are helping to bring it down and nothing but leaches on the working class. Remember where to put your bullets folks come shtf time as people like this we're much better off without.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I read the article, wow!
> The system glitches and cards don't show a limit, so the store manager, being a nice guy let the EBT shoppers continue shopping figuring they would honor their card limits.
> When they announced the glitch was fixed and their limits were back to showing they simply walked away from loaded carts leaving the employees to restock the shelves.
> *That is messed up on several levels...*


Copy of my post from the "How we can descend into violence" thread.

I don't think I'm being paranoid to say this EBT thing was done on purpose either. Did the government want to see for themselves what would happen? No. I think they're already fully aware. As hard as it is to think a politician did something like this.... I think they did it as a reality check for the people. Still not a good idea to put it in major media to much, because somebody will start crying "racism", or "profiling", or worse! How did it happen?!? If liberals found out it WAS a test, HOLY COW! Then it'd REEEAAAALLLLLY hit fan!!!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Copy of my post from the "How we can descend into violence" thread.
> 
> I don't think I'm being paranoid to say this EBT thing was done on purpose either. Did the government want to see for themselves what would happen? No. I think they're already fully aware. As hard as it is to think a politician did something like this.... I think they did it as a reality check for the people. Still not a good idea to put it in major media to much, because somebody will start crying "racism", or "profiling", or worse! How did it happen?!? If liberals found out it WAS a test, HOLY COW! Then it'd REEEAAAALLLLLY hit fan!!!


Not to mention the vendor Xerox got their name dragged through the mud a bit and I highly doubt they would sign on to any grand conspiracy that gives them bad public relations.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I will say that EVERYONE with that mentality should be shot and killed.. men,women and children!! Every single one of them should be shot and killed!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

View attachment 2921
.....


----------

